# Seerosenblüten 2013



## Kama (26. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
die reine Frusteröffnung dieses Threads...

Vom 9.5.13 stammt dieses Foto...
 

Die Blüte war zeitweise sogar geöffnet, wenn auch nicht besonders schön, hatte sie doch sehr kalte Nächte durchgemacht. Da war leider keine Kamera direkt anwesend, das Wetter sah aber nach "jetzt geht die Saison los" aus. Daher fand ich es auch nicht soo dringend, extra nochmal den Foto zu holen :evil.


Heute haben wir den 26.5., der Schuss aus dem Küchenfenster lässt etwas hoffen...
 
Dauerregen , saukalt, aber die meisten Sorten haben gleich mehrere Blüten am Start, kommen bald an die Oberfläche, einige Knospen sind schon oben.


Wie sieht es denn bei euch aus, gibt's da schon was?


----------



## mani2 (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Hallo

Man kann wirklich gefrustet sein ob des miesen Wetters.
Bei mir sähe es auch nicht besser aus wenn ich nicht als alter Gewächshausfreak ein wenig nachhelfen würde. 
Hatte allerdings schon vor das ganze Anfang Mai abzuräumen weil da wirds ja normal wärmer 
Aber das kann doch jetzt nicht mehr lange dauern


----------



## samorai (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Hallo Kama!
Die Seerosenblüte wird schon kommen, im Moment ist es noch zu kalt.
Wenn das Wasser die richtige Temperatur hat, werden sie ihre volle Pracht schon zeigen.
Die Teichrose hat Knospen angesetzt, die dann auch auf wärmere Tage wartet.



LG Ron!


----------



## Thundergirl (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Bei mir will die __ Rosennymphe blühen, 2 Knospen sind in Lauerstellung. Eine zeigt schon rosa Farbe, aber bei 2 Tagen Dauerregen und jetzt gut 1-2 cm höheren Wasserstand wird es wohl noch ein paar Tage dauern. Die Firecrest hat auch ihre erste Blüte. Hoffe sie wartet noch bis nach dem TT, sonst werde ich sie wohl verpassen. Der Rest zeigt noch nichts an.


----------



## Elfriede (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Hallo Seerosenfreunde,

Ich hoffe sehr, dass sich das Wetter im Norden inzwischen etwas gebessert hat und die Seerosen bald richtig durchstarten werden. 

Ich kann mich über mangelnde Wärme zwar nicht beklagen, aber da es im April heuer hier auf Paros auch kühler war als gewöhnlich, öffnete sich bei mir die erste Blüte erst am 5. Mai mit einer guten Woche Verspätung. Die erste tropische Seerose (Tina) öffnete die erste noch etwas kleine und blasse Blüte am 19. Mai. Sehr blühfreudig zeigt sich aber seit fast 3 Wochen die Texas Dawn, das Foto habe ich heute gemacht.


 


 


 


Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## pyro (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Die erste Blüte meiner Seerosen steht ca. 30cm unter dem Wasserspiegel und verharrt in dieser Position. Das Wetter der letzten Tage war viel zu kalt, mit viel zu viel Regen. Die Temperatur im Teich ging rasant nach unten.

Heute habe ich mit einem Vorgesetzten von mir (wenn ich bei der BW bin) in Afghanistan telefoniert. Er schwärmte von 35 Grad im Schatten und klagte über die Vorhersage von 42 Grad zum Wochenende. Schade das er mir nicht 20 Grad schicken kann...


----------



## Moonlight (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Ich bin froh, dass erst mal ein paar Blätter oben sind ...
Aber Blüten kann ich noch nicht einmal erahnen  


Mandy


----------



## niri (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Hallo Seerosenfans,

meine Erste dieses Jahr ist "Gypsy" , sie ist in einem  Bottich mit einer kleinen AQ-Heizung untergebracht:

 

LG
Ina


----------



## mani2 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Tja man merkt die Heizung 
Oder mit Abdeckung drüber geht schon was selbst in den miesen Frühjahr,aber bald ist ja Sommer 
2 Bilder vom sonnigen Dienstag hätte ich,da konnten die Becken Wärme tanken.
Na jetzt hoffen wir mal auf kommende Woche,da sieht es bis jetzt recht gut aus


----------



## Kama (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Ihr Schummler ihr . Aber hübsch sind se .

Heute Nachmittag hat es bei mir die erste nach der kältegeschädigten geschafft, gegen Mittag dachte ich noch, das wird nix mehr.

__ Helvola, groß wie ein 2Euro-Stück, und gleich mit Libellenballett .

    

PS: Bin gerade dem grünen Link gefolgt; sie blüht tatsächlich gerade fast weiß... Wer kann ihr das verdenken...


----------



## niri (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*



Kama schrieb:


> Ihr Schummler ihr . Aber hübsch sind se .
> 
> .



Man tut, was man kann     :smoki.   Deine "__ Helvola" ist süß.

Und hier die "Gypsy"-Blüte heute:

 


LG
Ina


----------



## Annett (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Hallo,

bei uns haben sich auch erst vor wenigen Tagen die ersten Blüten gezeigt/geöffnet. Wer kann es den Seerosen verdenken?!
Foto reiche ich nach. 
Zuerst blühte eine __ Rosennymphe und einen Tag später blühten zwei N.tetragona. 
Eine weitere, leuchtend rosane (Name vergessen, war von Mirko) steht in den Startlöchern.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Hi,

bei mir blüht zumindest schon mal die weiße Unbekannte und die __ Marliacea chromatella mit 2 bzw. einer Blüte

MfG Frank


----------



## Tabor12 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Hei - ich habe auch mal Fotos gemacht, im Moment blüht nur die, es hat aber auch schon die Weisse und eine Hellgelbe geblüht - ich weiß aber von keiner meiner 3 Seerosen die Art ... leider  Hab auch im Pflanzenthread danach gefragt. Falls es hier wer weiß  Schön ist sie aber oder ?
LG Irene


----------



## Angie66 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Hallo,

heute ist auch meine erste Seerosenblüte aufgegangen,
und da kann ich gleich mal probieren, ob ich es schaffe, ein Bild reinzustellen!?

 

Na, das klappt ja prima. Leider weiß ich den Namen nicht.

Liebe Grüße Angie


----------



## Kama (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Eeeeeeeendlich geht es richtig los! 

Mittags noch etwas verregnet, Nachmittags blauer Himmel...

 
10 verschiedene Sorten waren heute geöffnet. Die __ James Brydon im Vordergrund zeigt wie jedes Jahr bisher ihre Blühfreudigkeit.

       
Newton, Michael Berthold, Wow - James Brydon, Black Princess, __ Wanvisa - __ Colorado (oben)

       
Newton - __ Helvola - Michael Berthold - Colorado 
 

Allerdings: Wanvisa sticht sie alle aus, die hat eine wahsinns Leuchtkraft! Meine einzige, die ihr etwas Paroli bieten könnte, die Clyde Ikins, lässt noch auf sich warten...


----------



## bekamax (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Hallo Kama,

W U N D E R S C H Ö N !!!!! Ich bin schwerst beeindruckt, und hoffe, dass ich es dir im nächsten Frühjahr nachmachen kann.

GlG
Karin


----------



## Stadtkind (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Hi Kama,

sind die schön, sieht toll aus


----------



## Goldkäferchen (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Hallo, Kama
Wunderschöne Bilder! 
Wielange hast Du Deinen Teich, bzw. die Seerosen. Sie sehen phantastisch aus. Bei mir kommt grade mal 1 Knospe. Hab' meinen Teich seit 1 Jahr.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## derseeberger (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Hallo

Bei mir sind bisher nur Blätter da Knospen leider noch keine in Sicht.

 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Hi,

heute hat auch die "Attraktion" und die "__ Rosennymphe" angefangen zu blühen. 
Muß wenns Wasser wieder ordentlich warm ist unbedingt mal mit Osmocote im Teich abtauchen, die Seerosen/__ Teichrosen im großen brauchen unbedingt ne ordentliche Ladung Dünger

MfG Frank


----------



## Kama (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Danke euch! )




Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Wielange hast Du Deinen Teich, bzw. die Seerosen.



Wasser Marsch war im Juli 2008, im ersten Jahr zogen die ersten 4 Seerosen ein.

Explodiert ist mein Seerosen-Bestand, seit in Neulussheim, direkt in meiner Nähe, dieses Jahr zum dritten Mal, die Garten&Teich stattfindet. Kann ich euch nur wärmstens ans Herz legen, selbst nur zum Schauen! (Wenn ihr das schafft... D) 

Ich versuche, die "Wucherer" zu umgehen. Bei der Planung habe ich schon berücksichtigt, eine fast rundum laufende "Seerosenstufe" anzulegen, sprich breit genug, um bequem die Körbe drauf zu plazieren, mit einer Tiefe, die den Halbzwergen i.d.R. zusagt.


Heute waren 7 Blüten der "__ James Brydon" offen, sie bedeckt nach 5 Jahren nur ca. 1qm, obwohl sie damals schon ein ordentlicher Stock war (getopft gekauft, reingestellt und seitdem nicht mehr angerührt). Diese Sorte ist mein heimlicher __ Star, sie blühte bisher jedes Jahr zuverlässig, hat tolle Blüten - und ist doch eine der allerersten Züchtungen, schon ca. 100 Jahre alt, da können viele der neueren höchstens mithalten, aber nicht vorbeiziehen.


----------



## Ferdinand (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Ach du Gott sind eure Pflanzen weit.

Hier sind mal meine Blüten insgesamt.


----------



## derseeberger (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Super die Blütenpracht überall. Ich hoffe das sich bald mal ein Blüte zeigt ,bei mir im Teich.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Kama (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Seht's mir nach, wenn ich euch etwas zumülle, ich freue mich einfach nur, dass der Teich den Winter endlich überwunden hat . Gerne auch von euch mehr!

       

        
__ James Brydon

       
Clyde Ikins hat's auch geschafft, eine Blüte wie aus dem Bilderbuch

       
kleine Clyde Ikins und __ Helvola - Clyde Ikins - Denver und __ Wanvisa


----------



## bekamax (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Hallo Kama,

SO lass ich mich gerne zumüllen! 

LG KArin


----------



## ina1912 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

juhu, heut endlich auch die erste halb offene blüte im havelland! aber mehrere knospen sind noch am start...
lg ina


----------



## Tabor12 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Schön


----------



## PeterBoden (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Die erste Blüte 2013, nach Dauerregen, Hagelschlag und Sturm.
 


Auch die __ Wanvisa hat sich nach oben gekämpft, noch ist sie zu.
Vielleicht geht sie morgen auf.


----------



## bilderzaehler (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*



Kama schrieb:


> Seht's mir nach, wenn ich euch etwas zumülle, ich freue mich einfach nur, dass der Teich den Winter endlich überwunden hat . Gerne auch von euch mehr!
> 
> So was von zauberhaft . . . gratuliere
> 
> Liebe Grüße . . . Thomas


----------



## Goldkäferchen (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Hi,
Kann mich nur anschließen...wunderschön!
Wie kriegst Du das hin? Hast Du einen SUUUperdünger? :?
Da kann man ja vor Neid erblassen! 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## derseeberger (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Guten Morgen

Endlich sind bei mir die ersten 4 Knospen an der Oberfläche.

 

 

 

Vieleicht Öffnen sie sich Heute noch.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## derseeberger (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Hurra die ersten sind Offen.

 

 

Gruß TThomas


----------



## bigpit12 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Auch bei mir blühen die ersten Blüten (4Stück)


----------



## Kama (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*



bilderzaehler schrieb:


> So was von zauberhaft . . . gratuliere
> 
> Liebe Grüße . . . Thomas



Danke! Deíne Webseite ist übrigens nicht von schlechten Eltern, da sind ja super Fotos dabei!



Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Hi,
> Kann mich nur anschließen...wunderschön!
> Wie kriegst Du das hin? Hast Du einen SUUUperdünger? :?
> Da kann man ja vor Neid erblassen!
> ...



Ich mache gar nix... Pro Pflanze sind es ja auch nicht wirklich viele, meist sind so 1-4 Stück auf, wenn überhaupt. Die Masse macht's halt, macht die eine Pause, ist eine andere fleißig. Die Düngekegel liegen seit Jahren unangetastet in der Schublade, mein Teich hat generell eher zuviele Nährstoffe. Wenn irgendwas kümmern sollte, kommen die zu Einsatz, vorher nicht. Erst seitdem das __ Hornkraut zu einem riesigen Busch in der Tiefenzone angewachsen ist (den ich mal auslichten muss, PLZ 68... ), ist der Teich klar, vorher hatte ich in 10cm Tiefe braune Goldfische...


----------



## Gunnar (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

...sehr schöne Blüten hier zu sehen...einfach toll!
...mein Schnappschuß vom letzten Wochenende


----------



## Christine (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Hallo Gunnar,

die erste Blüte ist wirklich hübsch


----------



## Gunnar (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

...genau Christine...wer hat schon grüne Seerosenblüten????


----------



## derseeberger (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Jetzt ist mein Lesegerät für das Laptop gekommen also kann ich von der Canon jetzt auch wieder Bilder auf den Rechner ziehen.

 

 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Goldkäferchen (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Hi, Gunnar...
Der Schnappschuß ist Dir wirklich gelungen ! Endlich ist auch bei mir eine Seerose aufgeblüht.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Plätscher (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Hallo,

N. Fritz Junge und N. Clyde Ikins.


----------



## Thundergirl (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

So jetzt muss ich auch erstmal ein paar Bilder raus rücken.

Annett's __ Rosennymphe vom letzten Jahr hat bereits die 7. Blüte offen. An einem Tag waren es sogar vier mit einmal. (Im Hintergrund N. Firecrest)

   

Die N. Firecrest hatte auch ihre erste Blüte. (Ersten Bild vom ersten Tag, später war sie etwas heller)

   

Die N. Gladistonia hatte auch schon eine offene und die 2. wird sich wohl morden öffnen.

 

Die N. __ Norma Gedye und die N. Perry Baby Red haben auch schon Knopsen. Nur die 2 gelben Seerosen (N. Marlicea Cromatella und N. Colonel J. A. Welch) lassen noch auf sich warten.


----------



## Springmaus (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Hallo,

man da bin ich richtig neidisch sooo schöne Seerosen!


Ich hab 3 Stück in meinem Teich und eine hat erst 2 Blüten und ich weiß nicht warum die anderen beiden nicht blühen!


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Hallo Doris,
ich habe mich dieses Jahr auch schon eine Weile in Geduld üben müssen . Beide Seerosen brauchen bei mir nach schon drei Jahren im Herbst eine zweite Runde hinsichtlich Pflege.
Die Pflanzkörbe sind vollständig verwurzelt, die Erde ist nahezu verbraucht, die Mangkala Ubol war aus dem Korb gewachsen, und treibt nur aus einem Ende . Die M. W. de __ Gonnere ist da ein wenig netter , so dass ich ein Rhizomstück weitergeben konnte, und im Herbst ein zweites schon versprochen habe. Anhängend die erste Blüte, die heute bereits zwei Mitstreiter hatte.


----------



## Sternenstaub (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Hallo zusammen,
auch meine verbliebenen drei blühen in der Bütt.und leider weiß ich nur von einer den Namen vielleicht kann jemand die gelbe und die rosefarbene benennen.
lG Angelika


----------



## Stadtkind (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Bei mir blüht es endlich auch ( seit letzter Woche )


----------



## Hagalaz (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Oh man bei mir blüht meine __ Zwergseerose einfach nicht


----------



## hansa (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Übersehen kann man diese Seerose kaum, sie blüht gerade in einem etwas schrillen Farbton, die Blüte ist abends relativ lange offen.


----------



## Kois (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Dieses Jahr ist nicht so schön für die Seerosen


----------



## Kois (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Sorry blödes Hochladen


----------



## misudapi (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Hallo zusammen 
wenn ich so eure Bilder betrachte, komme ich aus dem Staunen nicht raus. Ihr brachtet mich dazu ebenfalls nach Seerosen zu schauen, obwohl mein Teich nur 4 Std. Sonne am Tag hat. 
An euch Seerosenexperten eine Frage. Gibt es Seerosen für den Schatten, die viel blühen? Eine auf 30 cm und eine Zweite auf 60-70 cm die nicht viel wuchern. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit Walter Pagels, Fritz Junge, __ Froebeli und Perry´s baby red. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/120737&stc=1&d=1372435610
Meine Pfütze ist nicht groß.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## RoseKerstin (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Da will ich dann auch mal:

Tetragona 2013 gepflanzt


----------



## Uwe.SH (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Hallo

Die erste Blüte im diesem Jahr, trotz Regen und kaltem Wetter


----------



## bekamax (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*



Kama schrieb:


> Seht's mir nach, wenn ich euch etwas zumülle, ich freue mich einfach nur, dass der Teich den Winter endlich überwunden hat . Gerne auch von euch mehr!



Hallo Kama,

ich würd so gerne wieder zugemüllt werden....:gdaumen

LG
Karin


----------



## Kama (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*



bekamax schrieb:


> Hallo Kama,
> 
> ich würd so gerne wieder zugemüllt werden....:gdaumen
> 
> ...



Bist mir einen Tag zuvor gekommen, nach etwas Stress in der letzten Zeit habe ich jetzt endlich URLAUB . Da gucke ich dann nur gerne, was bei anderen so blüht, sind ja einige schöne dabei . Ein Frosch saß bei mir noch nie in einer Blüte, der Klassiker fehlt mir noch . Und die "Fritz Junge" ist einfach toll, die Blüten sind riesig, auf der letztjährigen Ausstellung war sie eine derjenigen, die richtig herausgestochen haben. Nur wird sie mir zu groß, daher der "kleine Bruder" "Michael Berthold".

Ein buntes Potpourri der vergangenen Wochen, mit steigender Gefahr der Wiederholung ...


----------



## Hidden (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Sehr schöne Seerosen. Am besten gefällt mir die peachfarbene, die bringt irgendwie Exotik in den Teich. Welche ist das denn? Clyde Ikins

lg Moritz


----------



## derseeberger (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

endlich die erste Gelbe Blüte

 

 

Ich hatte schon Angst sie kommt nicht


----------



## bekamax (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Hallo Kama,

also ich glaub, ich kann noch ganz viel Müll vertragen...

Irgendwann gibt's zwar keine Kopie, aber einen ähnlichen Teich in der Steiermark. Sicher. Ganz sicher.

LG
Karin


----------



## Kama (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

@ Moritz
Die Clyde Ikins ist u.a. auf dem ersten Bild und meinem Avatar zu sehen, falls es die nicht ist, die du meinst, einfach nochmal nachhaken (da schreibt man einmal nicht die Namen dazu... ). 

@ Karin
Viel Spaß beim anlegen . 
Die Saison hat noch ein paar Tage .

@ misudapi
Die "Newton" habe ich für meinen morgendlichen Schattenbereich auserkoren, da ist frühestens ab mittags die Sonne, trotzdem blüht sie zuverlässig.


----------



## Hidden (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Hallo Kama,
Danke, ja die is es  sehr schön wirklich.


----------



## misudapi (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Hallo Kama,
 Danke für deine Antwort, die Blüte sieht sehr schön aus, aber das tun sie ja alle. Ich will diesen Monat mir noch eine Pflanze bestellen, weis eben nur nicht welche und wo. 
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Moonlight (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Ihr glücklichen 
Bei mir scheint dieses jahr nichts mit blüten zu werden. . .selbst meine chromatella,die mit 1m tiefe locker klar kommen sollte, zeigt keine große animositäten blüten zu bilden 

Mandy


----------



## XBabsX (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Leider war es schon am späten Nachmittag des 21.6. und die Blüten fast geschlossen. Aber ich denke Ihr seht trotzdem wie viele Seerosen blühen. Es sind 11. 
Im Moment machen sie wohl eine Pause, denn habe nur 5 geöffnete Blüten.
Sie blühen weiß, pink und eine ist gelb. 
Also eine rote brauch ich noch dringend.


----------



## burki (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Endlich die erste.

Dank des Sommers der ein Frühling oder Herbst ist.

Nymphaea Rene Gerard kirchrot


----------



## California1 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Bei mir wurde glaube ich noch nicht einmal eine Blüte angesetzt 

Lg


----------



## Michael H (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Hab nun auch die Erste Rose , die Hab ich schon 2 jahre und die hat noch nie geblüht , und dieses Jahr war sie die Erste.......


----------



## Hidden (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Rhonda Kay


----------



## Vera44 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Hallo!

'Der Hagelschaden war zwar heftig, aber nun blühen die ersten Seerosen auch.ie in der Mitte ???  stammt das dem leer gemachten Teich. Auch im Pflanzenteil blüht die erste Seerose.


----------



## hansa (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Wunderschöne Bilder werden hier gezeigt!:shock

Auch hier blüht es ordentlich - ein Bild von heute.


----------



## PeterBoden (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Die __ Wanvisa blüht und blüht seit einer Woche, sie hört gar nicht auf damit.
Man kann -soweit ich weiß- ihre tropische Abstammung erkennen, die Blüte steht ein wenig aus dem Wasser.


----------



## Mario09 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2012*

Huhu,

nach 3 Jahren Blüht sie endlich das erste mal unsere "Burgundy Princess" ...


 

lg Mario


----------



## libsy (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Leider nur mit dem Handy gemacht, meine Seerose, Name unbekannt.


----------



## Elfriede (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Hallo Seerosenfreunde,

hier einige Seerosenblüten aus Paros:


                  


               


             


Mit lieben Grüßen aus Griechenland
Elfriede


----------



## Goldkäferchen (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Hi, Leute
War vor 2 Wochen am Wochenende auf einer Seerosenfarm "La vie en rose" in 15848 Groß Rietz, Schlehenweg 3. Tel.: 0172/3064084. Hatten schöne Exemplare  da. Bin sehr gut beraten und bedient worden. Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen!
Anbei ein paar Bilder.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## libsy (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Meine __ Laydekeri Lilacea blüht.


----------



## Deuned (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Nun zeigt meine "Walter Pagels" zum 2. Mal wie schön sie sein kann:


----------



## Cat Balloon (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Hallo, Freunde der Nymphaeen...

aus Freude darüber, dass nun auch die dritte meiner diesjährigen Neuanschaffungen erblüht ist:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/25171/
Sorry,  kann grad nur den Link anbieten, da ich das Foto auf 'nem anderen Rechner habe.
Es handelt sich um eine Nymphaea 'Tanglewood Blue'. Jetzt fehlt nur noch die nachtblühende 'Red Flare', die leider noch keinen einzigen Knospenansatz zeigt.
Und natürlich meine eigenen Überwinterungsversuche, von denen immerhin eine bereits zwei Knospen hat...


----------



## koile (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Auch meine erste Seerose blüht ,
kenne leider den Nanen nicht ,Ihr vielleicht ?


----------



## Andre 69 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Hallöle all !
Bei mir blüht´s auch !
 
@ Niri
Ina hier grüsst dich eine !


----------



## Christine (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Das kann ich auch - hallo Ina, schöne Grüße vom kleinen Willi!


----------



## niri (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

@Andre und Christine,

ach, wie schön , ich freue mich riesig über eure Blüten ! 

LG
Ina


----------



## Cat Balloon (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Hi folks :smoki,

hier mein neuestes Prachtexemplar von Blüte:
 Nymphaea 'Unknown' (24.07.2013)

und über dem Teich ebenfalls heute erblüht ist diese exotische Schönheit:
 Passiflora 'Fata Confetto' (24.07.2013)


----------



## Torlif (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Hallo, 

unsere 'Ellisiana' blüht im Bottich  

   

Viele Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Kama (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Hallo,

von dieser Woche...
       
__ Colorado, Wow, Newton - Clyde Ikins, __ Helvola

      
Colorado

        
__ Wanvisa 

    
mein Neuzugang: __ Red Spider


@Niri
Wie sieht's denn bei dir aktuell aus? So viele Minis und tolle Sorten, und keine Bilder?


----------



## willi1954 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

imposante Bilder, und vorallem keine Seerosenkäfer, GW.


----------



## RonnyS311 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Unsere erste Seerosenblüte ist nun auch aufgegangen.
Aber eure tollen Seerosen gefallen mir noch besser, da kommt meine nicht mit, vielleicht doch für die falsche Sorte entschieden... 

Aber zumindest im 1. Jahr schon eine Blüte!


----------



## Cat Balloon (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*



RonnyS311 schrieb:


> Unsere erste Seerosenblüte ist nun auch aufgegangen.
> Aber eure tollen Seerosen gefallen mir noch besser, da kommt meine nicht mit, vielleicht doch für die falsche Sorte entschieden...  ...



Also ich finde, wenn sie auch nicht so spektakulär wie manche überzüchtete Exotin sein mag, besticht sie doch durch eine schlichte Eleganz und ist mit ihrer natürlichen Schönheit auch was ganz besonderes 

Nachtrag: Und immerhin kannst du dich im Herbst entspannt zurücklehnen und sie wird dich nach dem Winter immer wieder auf's Neue erfreuen, während den/uns anderen ihre tropischen Prachtexempare unter dem Eis vergammeln, sofern nicht ein Riesen-Aufwand zur Rettung betreiben wird


----------



## Moonlight (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Juchhuuuu,

meine Chromatelle hat überraschend über Nacht eine Blüte hochgeschoben 

Die erste dieses Jahr (und wahrscheinlich auch die Letzte) ...

   

 

Mandy


----------



## rcnerd (29. Juli 2013)

Hi ihr, meine red Champion ist auch endlich da


----------



## Cat Balloon (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*



rcnerd schrieb:


> Hi ihr, meine red Champion ist auch endlich da



. . .  glaub' ich nicht! Beweis???


----------



## rcnerd (29. Juli 2013)

Ach so läuft das hier meine neueste Anschaffung. eine ganz ganz schöne wie ich finde.  
MfG Marco


----------



## Cat Balloon (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

WOW - superkräftige Farbe! Wie heißt das Schmuckstück?


----------



## rcnerd (30. Juli 2013)

Hi, ist eine red Champion __ zwergseerose. Lateinischer nahme weiß ich ned, vielleicht kennt den aber wer im forum.Mfg Marco


----------



## Kama (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*



rcnerd schrieb:


> Hi, ist eine red Champion __ zwergseerose. Lateinischer nahme weiß ich ned, vielleicht kennt den aber wer im forum.Mfg Marco



Such mal unter (Nymphaea) "Little Champion" .


----------



## rcnerd (31. Juli 2013)

Glaub das ist noch eine weiterveredelung von der little Champion, hat zumindest der Verkäufer gesagt. Glaub ich. (Ist doch schon a paar Tage her und warm wars an dem tag)
Hat auch gesagt das es so keinen großen Unterschied gibt, weder an Farbe noch an vorm. Warum dann die Veredelung?


----------



## Cat Balloon (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

,,, auch wenn der Bedeutung des Vogel-Vs immer weniger derselben beigemessen wird, so bleibt doch das hehre Ziel der Zucht immer noch die Follendung der Vorm .

Wegen follkommener confusion sei es dir nachgesehen


----------



## rcnerd (31. Juli 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## niri (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*



Kama schrieb:


> @Niri
> Wie sieht's denn bei dir aktuell aus? So viele Minis und tolle Sorten, und keine Bilder?



Hi Kama,

deine Seerosen und die Bilder von ihnen sind einfach atemberaubend , liege ich mit der Vermutung richtig, dass du nun auch mit Minis anfängst ("__ Red Spider"?) Bei mir blüht es auch gut und ich bin endlich dazu gekommen, meine Bilder zu sortieren und einige davon in mein Album zu laden.  

Hier sind einige meiner Schönheiten (alle in Gefäßen und Miniteichen):

"Bayerwald", "Denver" und "Bayerwald" im Hingtergrund, "Joanne Pring"



 

 

 



"Little Sue", "__ Froebeli", "Walter Pagels"



 

 

 



"Peach Glow", "__ James Brydon", "Gypsy"



 

 

 



"Andreana" und "Daeng Ubol"



 

 

 



And last but not least meine erste tropische: Daubenyana (habe sie seit dem letzten Sommer):



 



LG
Ina


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Hallo Niri,
absolut atembraubend Deine Schönheiten . Da kann ich mit meine zwei Seerosen nicht mithalten . Da heuer meine "Mangkala ubol" nur an einer Stelle ausgetrieben hatte, habe ich das Rhizom geteilt, und den (vermutlich durch Frost in +50 cm Tiefe!) verfaulten Teil abgetrennt. Der "tote" Teil hat sich phantastisch im "Baueimer" an der Sonne entwickelt, und ist gerade im Teich zum eingewöhnen.


----------



## Cat Balloon (1. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

@ Niri:

Hallo Ina,

was ist das eigentlich für eine niedliche Grütze bei Little Sue  

... stelle Adoptionsantrag 


_(um die Forumsregeln zu wahren: bei dem Bild handelt es sich um ein Plagiat (Bildausschnitt von Niri))_


----------



## niri (1. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

@RKurzhals

Hallo Rolf,

danke für die Blumen! Schön, dass das totgeglaubte Stück deiner "Mangkala Ubol" sich so gut  erholt hat. Ich habe auch ab und zu mal Sorgenkinder. Meistens sind das neu erworbene Pflanzen. Dieses Jahr hat aber meine "Georgia Peach" nach der Teilung sehr lange gebraucht, um ordentlich zu wachsen. Im Großen und Ganzen sind Seerosen eigentlich sehr pflegeleichte Pflanzen.

@Cat Balloon

Hallo Michl,

diese "Grütze"  ist Salvinia natans. Deinem Adoptionsantrag kann zugesprochen werden , jedoch ist der Versand erst bei etwas kühleren Temperaturen möglich.

LG
Ina


----------



## Cat Balloon (1. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

... freu mich schon 

(bin dann eh erst mal 2 Wochen im Urlaub )


----------



## bernhardh (2. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Hallo zusammen!

Wollte jetzt mal eine meiner tropischen Seerosen vorstellen! 

Hier handelt es sich um eine weiße Art der Sorte 'Nangkwag'. Syn.: Nymphaea "Indian Goddess"
Wie der Name schon sagt, stammt diese Sorte aus Indien. Die Farbpallette reicht von Weiß, Creme, Rosa, Pink bis zu den klassischen Blau-Tönen.
Veröffentlicht wurde die Sorte erstmals 1994.

Da die Sorte in Europa noch nirgends erhältlich ist, habe ich sie mir direkt in fernen Landen bestellt. Fragt mich aber nicht mehr wo genau, da müsst ich jetzt meine Paypal Zahlungen durchforsten.
Gekauft habe ich sie als Knollen im Februar, vorgetrieben in großen Gurkengläsern, und schlussendlich gepflanzt in 13cm Töpfe mit reinem Lehm und ein bischen Osmocote in der unteren Hälfte.
Zuerst mit Heizstab zusätzlich beheizt und über 20C° gehalten, ab Mai ohne Heizung.
Ende Mai und Ende Juni wurden sie jeweils in größere Töpfe mit dem selben bestens funktionierenden Substrat umgepflanzt.
Seither gehts voran. Die größten Blätter sind gut 25cm groß. Wasserstand ist in den 550L Fäßern ca. 30-40cm.

Leider:
Gekauft hätte ich ansich die blaue Art. Darum bin ich jetzt etwas beleidigt dass ich jetzt ein Faß voll nur mit den weißen habe. (Wenn jemand eine haben möchte, ich geb auch was günstig her. Evtl. interessant für Profis, die auch wirtschaftliches Interesse daran haben...)
Ich glaube es müssten 4 Einzelpflanzen sein, wie auf den Fotos zu sehen und ein 15L Eimer mit ~5 Pflanzen in einem. -Leider. Diese müssten geteilt werden, fang ich mir aber nicht an, da ich sowieso zuviele davon habe.


----------



## bernhardh (2. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Und nun zu meiner anderen wunderschönen tropischen Seerose:

"Panama Pacific"

Ich habe davon 1 Einzelpflanze und einige getopfte Jungpflanzen, da diese Sorte ja bekanntlich vivipar ist.

Ich finde diese Sorte super, die Blüten sind unbeschreiblich schön und sie blüht in der selben Menge als sie Blätter macht.


----------



## bernhardh (2. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Und nun zu einer Sorte die ich ncht das erste Jahr habe, sie war auch schon voriges Jahr wunderschön.
Von ihr habe ich erst einige wenige Jungpflanzen, hab diese erst relativ spät bekommen.


----------



## Kama (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*



niri schrieb:


> Hi Kama,
> 
> deine Seerosen und die Bilder von ihnen sind einfach atemberaubend , liege ich mit der Vermutung richtig, dass du nun auch mit Minis anfängst ("__ Red Spider"?) Bei mir blüht es auch gut und ich bin endlich dazu gekommen, meine Bilder zu sortieren und einige davon in mein Album zu laden.
> 
> ...



Hallo Ina, 
Danke! 
Wusste ich doch, dass hier was fehlt . Du stöberst wirklich bis in die hintersten Ecken der verschiedenen Shops, um einige deiner Schätzchen zu finden . Hast du noch ein Gesamtbild deiner Teichlandschaft? Das müssten ja gefühlt mittlerweile Minimum ein Dutzend Kübel sein oder noch viel mehr?

Eigentlich drücke ich mich noch davor, Miniteiche aufzustellen. Die Red Spider ist seit dem Kauf vorerst in Quarantäne, schwimmende Schiffchen haben mir recht gegeben . Aber wie er da so steht, direkt an der Haustür... Irgendwann werde ich dauerhaft Sorten auslagern müssen, wenn ich im Teich noch Wasser sehen will, glaube nicht, dass ich mich komplett bremsen kann .


Diese Woche war mit Extremtemperaturen wieder eine, um sich fotografisch auszutoben .

       

       

       
__ James Brydon

        
Gonnère

    
Newton

       
Michael Berthold

 
Red Spider


----------



## Kama (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Nachschlag...

       

          
__ Wanvisa, auch mal wieder mit einem gelben Farbfleck

    
Denver

       
Black Princess

    
Clyde Ikins

       
Arc-en-Ciel


----------



## niri (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

@Kama

wow, ich bin sprachlos , deine Seerosen geben einfach alles und der Teich mit dem Drumherum ist wunderschön ! Ich wollte schon seit Längerem fragen, wie du sie pflanzt (Pflanzgefäße - Art/Größe, Substrat). Wie oft teilst du sie?

Deine Bemerkung über die entferntesten Ecken diverser Seerosenshops hat mich zum Lachen gebracht und sie trifft zu, ich bin immer auf der Suche nach Pflanzen, die  sich in Gefäßen halten lassen . Meine Minis sind mittlerweile auf unserem gesamten kleinen Grundstück verteilt, und ich weiß schon gar nicht mehr, wiviele es sind. Muß schauen, ob ich ein paar aktuelle Bilder finde.

LG
Ina


----------



## hansa (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Geniale Bilder Bernhard und Kama! Wow!

Hier blüht es derzeit auch.


----------



## bekamax (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Wow,

lG
Karin, sprachlos


----------



## Goldkäferchen (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Hallo, Kama
Wunderschöne Bilder vom Teich und den Seerosen! 
Man kriegt  Lust, auch Deinen übrigen Garten zu sehen! 
Auf Grund deiner tollen Bilder, habe ich mir auch eine __ James Brydon  zugelegt.Hier ein paar Bilder von meinen Seerosen.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Ferdinand (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Hallo

Ich habe seit acht Wochen die tropische Seerose August Koch. Ihre Blätter waren von Anfang an schwach und sehr zart. Ich dachte, nachdem ich sie neu setze und gut dünge regelt sich das von selbst. Aber sie bleibt irgendwie in diesem Stadium hängen.
Die Wassertemperatur ist immer über 20°C und steht sehr hell im Wintergarten. 

Woran liegt das?
Meine Panama Pacific habe ich erneut erfolgreich über den Winter gebracht. Sie bekam dazu ein neues größeres Zuhause im Wintergarten (1m²). Im Vergleich zum letzten Sommer sind die Blätter und die Blüte um 1/3 größer und sie hat allerdings nur 1-2 Blüten gleichzeitig offen letzten Sommer waren es hingegen 4-5. 

Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Deuned (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Meine "__ Madame Wilfron Gonnere" nach dem erfrischenden Regen und auf dem Wege zur Nachtruhe.....

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## axel (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Hallo Seerosen Freunde

Ich möcht Euch auch mal Fotos von meinen Seerosen zeigen.
Die Umpflanz und Düngeaktion im Frühjahr hat sich gelohnt und wird mit Blüten belohnt.

        
     


lg
axel


----------



## Goldkäferchen (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Hallo, Axel
Sehr schöne Seerosen, tolle Farben! Weißt Du, wie die erste lilafarbene Seerose heißt?
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## axel (13. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Hallo Goldkäferchen

Leider weiß ich den Namen der Seerose nicht 

Ich hab mal 2- 3 Seerosen Sorten von einem Teichfreund geschickt bekommen , da waren keine Namensschilder dazu .
Eine Seerose hab ich mal vom Pflanzentausch beim Teichfreunde Treffen mitgebracht bei der ich den Namen auch nicht kenne. 
Toll das Dir meine Seerosen Blüten gefallen , hab mich gefreut  

lg 
axel


----------



## Digicat (13. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Servus

Axels- Bild 2 könnte eine _Texas Dawn_ sein.

Die zufällig heute bei mir zu blühen begonnen hat :troet


----------



## PeterBoden (13. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Hallo,

eine Aufnahme vom letzten Wochenende.

Meine __ Wanvisa blüht und blüht und blüht. Das ist unbeschreiblich, so viele Blätter und Blüten.
Hat bei mir ein neues, Deutschland typisches Dopen seine Heimat gefunden??

Selbstverständlich haben alle diese Blüten sofort viele Besucher, hier ein typisches Bild:


----------



## Elfriede (14. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Hallo Seerosenfreunde,

es ist ein wahrer Genuss, sich eure wundervollen Seerosenbilder anzusehen. Von Jahr zu Jahr verbessert sich dieser Thread an Vielfalt. Auch immer mehr __ tropische Seerosen sind zu sehen und zwar nicht etwa nur in  südlichen sondern in  deutschen Teichen. 

Mit Dank für den üppigen Augenschmaus und lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## axel (18. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Hallo Seerosen Freunde 

Zwei neue Fotos vom meinem Seerosen Teich 

    

Die weiße Seerose hab ich als Nympheia Alba gekauft . 
Schön da sie gleich 2 Blüten auf einmal hat.  

Helmut vielen Dank für den Hinweis das die Seerose auf Bild 2  bei mir Texas Dawn ist .
Du hast Deine Seerose viel Besser in der Farbe getroffen als ich mit meinem Foto 

lg
axel


----------



## Cat Balloon (19. Aug. 2013)

*Hastedatschomalgesehn???*

... eine überoffene Seerosenblüte:
  --> liegt das am Regen?

Nochmal von oben und künstlerisch gepimpt:
 _(N.'Tanglewood Blue')_


----------



## Goldkäferchen (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Hallo
...und noch'n paar Bilder
Was macht ihr eigentlich mit den gelben Seerosenblättern? (Letztes Bild)  Abschneiden oder der Natur überlassen?
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Cat Balloon (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*



Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> ...
> Was macht ihr eigentlich mit den gelben Seerosenblättern? (Letztes Bild)  Abschneiden oder der Natur überlassen? ...



*Abschneiden*, nur nicht zu nah am Rhizom. Wenn ich die alle in meinem 2x2m-Teich lassen würde, könnten die armen Fischlein schon lange keinen Himmel mehr sehen !
Ich schneide übrigens auch alle verblühten Blüten raus, damit die Pflanzen ihre Kraft nicht in genetisch unkontrollierbare Samenbildungen stecken, sondern stattdessen in neue Knospen ...


----------



## axel (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Klasse Seerosen Blüten von Peter ,Goldkäferchen , Michl und allen Anderen 

Bei mir blühen die Beiden heut zum ersten Mal 

      

Die Gelbe Seerose  ist eine Mariacea Cromatella und die weiße Nympheia Alba .
Die weiße Seerose in Beitrag 1771  hatte ich verwechselt das ist dort eine Nympheia Hermine.

Bin gespannt ob ich noch ne Seerosenblüte entdecke die dieses Jahr noch nicht zu sehen war.

lg
axel


----------



## PeterBoden (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Von Werner eine blaue, tropische Seerose.

Eine vergängliche Schönheit, ob ich sie über den Winter bekomme weiß ich nicht.
 
Mal schauen, da bin ich Anfänger.


----------



## bernhardh (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Welche Sorte ist das denn ??

Ich bin auch schon gespannt auf meine Überwinterungsversuche. Ich werde die großen, die schon blühen Überwinterungsknollen bilden lassen, die ich dann in Sphagnum kühl über den Winter lagere.
Die kleineren Pflanzen, die später gekauft wurden, bzw. die getopften Adventivpflanzen werde ich unter künstlicher Belichtung und Heizung durchkultivieren.


----------



## XBabsX (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Bei mir geht die Seerosenblüte zu Ende. Die Blüten, die kommen sind klein und die Blätter werden lansam gelb. Gefreut habe ich mich über diese pinke Seerose, die ich vorige Woche gekauft habe und die nun schon blüht. Eine tolle Farbe finde ich. Fragt mich aber nicht wie sie heißt.......


----------



## r.ziebert (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Meine Freundin hat eine Seerose in einem wunderschönen Lilaton. So eine hätte ich auch gern für meinen Teich. Leider weiß sie nicht mehr, was für eine das ist. Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben? Mein Teich ist um die 20qm groß.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Digicat (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Servus R.Ziebert

Welche Seerose deine Freundin hat kann ich Dir nicht sagen ...

Aber Klick dich mal durch diese und diese Seite ...

vielleicht findest du sie ...


----------



## PeterBoden (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*



bernhardh schrieb:


> Welche Sorte ist das denn ??
> 
> Ich bin auch schon gespannt auf meine Überwinterungsversuche. Ich werde die großen, die schon blühen Überwinterungsknollen bilden lassen, die ich dann in Sphagnum kühl über den Winter lagere.



Das ist die Nymphaea `Leopardess`.

Überwinterungsknollen? Dazu ist sie vielleicht zu jung, und durchpäppeln mit Licht und Wärme, so extrem bin ich -noch- nicht.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Hallo, 
Habt ihr vielleicht einen Tipp, wie ich die gelben Seerosenblätter am besten entfernen kann. Hab' keine Lust immer in den Teich zu klettern.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## willi1954 (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

für kleinere Teiche reicht die:


http://www.gartentotal.de/Teich-Sho...aign=froogle&gclid=CLvM_pr4m7kCFcOV3god2SYAFg


----------



## XBabsX (27. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Die ist zwar kürzer, aber dafür auch im Preis angenehmer 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Teichschere-...arf_fische&hash=item4176138e6d#ht_1838wt_1233


----------



## Cat Balloon (31. Aug. 2013)

*Hurra!!! Endlich blüht die blaue  Kapseerose...*

Nach schier unendlicher Strapazierung meiner Geduld hat sie am 1. September ihre erste Blüte geöffnet: meine blaue Kapseerose (Nymphaea Capensis Blue), die ich aufgrund eines Schildchentauschs beim Versand noch bis vor kurzem für eine N. 'Tina' hielt:
 
Michl glücklich !!!


----------



## bernhardh (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Ist bei Euch schon September??? Ist die Capensis Blue denn auch vivipar wie Tina? 

btw: Wenn jemand einen viviparen Ableger von Panama Pacific haben möchte, der kann gerne einen haben. Halt ein bischen Taschengeld fürs Porto aus Österreich und gut ists. Es sind soooo viele!


----------



## Cat Balloon (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*



bernhardh schrieb:


> Ist bei Euch schon September??? Ist die Capensis Blue denn auch vivipar wie Tina?
> 
> btw: Wenn jemand einen viviparen Ableger von Panama Pacific haben möchte, der kann gerne einen haben. Halt ein bischen Taschengeld fürs Porto aus Österreich und gut ists. Es sind soooo viele!



Oooops  - stimmt ja, heute ist ja erst der 31. August!!! Nucht nur in Österreich :__ nase...

Nee, die Capensis ist eben nicht vivipar, dadurch ist der Irrtum ja erst aufgefallen!

Ableger immer gerne! Schick mir mal 'ne PN mit deiner Bankverbindung und den Kosten...


----------



## Goldkäferchen (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Hallo und vielen Dank für eure Hinweise!
Leider bin ich mit der Seerosenschere zu spät gekommen. Die preiswertere ist schon weg. Bin extra zu Hellweg gefahren, schade!
Trotzdem vielen Dank!
Gruß
Goldkäferchen.


----------



## Hidden (13. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Vor dem Herbst ein paar Bilder von mir


----------



## Hidden (13. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

ich hab noch ein paar gefunden, einige leider unscharf


----------



## Flusi (13. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

wow, tolle Bilder!
LG Ingrid


----------



## willi1954 (22. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

ich kann zwar nicht mit den tropischen Seerosen mithalten, aber zu meiner Freude
und das tolle Herbstwetter ausgenutzt hat meine Indiana und schiebt noch ein paar
Blüten hoch. 
 
 

Denke aber, das sind die Letzten für dieses Jahr. Die meisten meiner Seerosen
haben schon keine Blätter mehr, nur noch eine gelbe ist grün im Blatt.

Grüsse Willi


----------



## Cat Balloon (28. Okt. 2013)

*Tropische vielleicht doch ein bissi winterhart ???*

Da keine einzige meiner tropischen Seerosen auch nur ansatzweise Knollen gebildet haben, habe ich sie jetzt einfach im Teich gelassen und diesen mit Gewächshausfolie eingepackt:
 . Die Öffnung kann man selbstverständlich komplett schließen!
 Die braunen und gelben Blätter gehören interessanterweise den beiden winterharten Sorten - die tropischen sind alle noch grün!
Und sie treiben sogar immer noch Knospen und die N. Tina blüht sogar noch:
 .
Da die Töpfe auf einem Heizkabel stehen, sollten die Rhizome eigentlich nicht einfrieren. Trotzdem wird, besonders wenn die Sonne länger nicht scheint, die Wassertemperatur insgesamt wohl öfter mal unter 8° absinken und die Oberfläche einfrieren. Bin mal gespannt, ob die eine oder andere Exotin vielleicht trotzdem den süddeutschen Winter übersteht ...
Werde im Frühjahr berichten!

Schöne Saisonpause noch - bis zum Wiederlesen im Thema _Seerosenblüten 2014_ !!!
:cu


----------



## mani2 (28. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Hallo


Tja sie Saison geht leider zu ende,auch in meinen Gewächshaus sinken die Wassertemperaturen unter 20° 
Aber noch blühen sie munter,vielleicht noch 2 Wochen dann nehme ich sie aus der Erde und warte bis sie Knollen bilden.
Schätze mitte Dezember kommen sie dann ins Einmachglas,so war es letztes Jahr.
Hoffen wir alle mal auf ein sonnig warmes Frühjahr


----------



## Deuned (31. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Abschiedsgruß!

Nachdem ich (Nymphaea Madam Wilfron __ Gonnere)mich nun bei dem kalten Wetter -heute Nacht hatten wir sogar Bodenfrost - doch etliche Tage habe anstrengen müssen ist es mir doch noch gelungen,zum letzten Mal vor dem 1.November meine Schönheit zu zeigen!


----------



## mani2 (6. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Hallo

Kann man die Knollen der Winterharten Seerosen auch in feuchten Sand überwintern wie die Tropischen ?
Mein Außenbecken muß ich im Winter ablassen und in einen kl. Teich bekomme ich nur 4 meiner 8 Stück unter.
In meinen Keller wirds eng da noch 4 __ Lotus rumstehen und div. andere Pflanzen.
Schon mal jemand gemacht ?



Viele Grüße


Manfred


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Hi Manfred,

Knollen von winterharten Seerosen kann man nicht überwintern, die haben Rhizome. Zum überwintern im feuchten Sand werden die Rhizome mit den anhängenden Wurzeln auch viel zu groß

Die Rhizome kann man auch im leeren Teich lassen, Wenn sie mit ner rund 40-50cm hohen Schicht aus Buchenlaub abdeckt werden kommt der Frost nicht mehr dran. Austrocknen tut das Substrat wo die Seerosenwurzelstöcke drin sitzen so auch nicht

MfG Frank


----------



## mani2 (7. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Seerosenblüten 2013*

Hallo Frank


Schade,dachte das könnte ähnlich funktionieren.
Das Becken ist komplett über der Erde,da wird auch mit Laub der Frost reinkommen.
Also ab in den Keller wie die letzten Jahre.



Viele Grüße


Manfred


----------

